# Receiving Letter & Requesting Calculations



## AAM_User (5 Aug 2015)

Received our letter of offer on redress this morning & called to request how the calculations were reached.

They said it'll take up to two weeks to send them.  I commented how I thought it would have made common sense to include the figures & was told "Not everybody is requesting them".

So please, call up & request your figures as soon as you get your letter.


----------



## Bronte (5 Aug 2015)

It's madness people don't want to check the calculations.

It's also wrong the calculations are not sent.  And the CB should have insisted on it.


----------



## Kelmcc (5 Aug 2015)

I also phoned to order my calculations sheet but I was told it would be at least 2 weeks as they are concentrating on sending out the letters.


----------



## Wardy7 (5 Aug 2015)

I got my letter last Thursday and immediately phoned to request calculations.

Still waiting......it's a joke!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2015)

I think that ptsb are right the way they are handling this issue.

They sent out a 17 page letter as it is.  I gather that the calculations run to many more pages. 

They will mean nothing to most people.

Brendan


----------



## Wardy7 (5 Aug 2015)

Brendan, had I read on a thread somewhere that the calculations are day by day rather than like the annual statement that we're used to?

If so, it will be a nightmare!  For the minute though, my interest is in what rate they have applied from Jan 09 (when I came off fixed rate) to April 10 (when I should have come out).

Have they left me on the variable rates that had previously been applied for that period?  So frustrated waiting to find out.


----------



## Joe_90 (5 Aug 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> They sent out a 17 page letter as it is.  I gather that the calculations run to many more pages.
> 
> They will mean nothing to most people.



I agree and 17 pages seems extreme already but surely they could have outlined the actual interest charged v the revised interest on a monthly or annual basis with the letter.

A daily calculation over 5 years will have more than 1,800 lines on it.


----------



## AAM_User (5 Aug 2015)

About a year into this, I was speaking with someone wondering if they'd be open to doing some sort of deal & he said to me "Banks won't do anything to benefit you, that doesn't benefit them first".  It's stuck with me ever since.  

They could have surmised the calculations by month & provided that with some easy to follow charts (numbers aren't everyone's thing)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2015)

They should redo the annual statements which would be a lot easier for people to follow. 

Brendan


----------

